
Ask HN: Landing page that made you desperately want to buy a product? - artembugara
Mine was Landen.co (I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THISE GUYS)<p>I’ve been searching for a landing page builder for my SaaS for 2 days. Scrolling through so many google pages.<p>All I saw was either not for SaaS, or our is my budget.<p>I bought a one year subscription, and did not regret a second.<p>Btw, after this landing page, I had the best onboarding ever.
======
muin
[https://pitch.com](https://pitch.com) for me. The typography, illustrations,
and the motion are so great!

~~~
XCSme
The design is indeed really nice, but copy could be greatly improved. It took
me a really long time to understand what their product is. Their hero text
tells me nothing: "All hands on deck.". Their description doesn't help a lot
either "Pitch helps teams build better presentations: collaboratively,
effectively, and beautifully.". The only useful words are "teams,
presentations, collaboratively". The others are just fluff as I assume no such
tool has the goal of ineffectively creating ugly presentations.

From what I understood, it is like Google Slides? I expect to see some
UI/demo, but it is a pre-launch page I guess.

------
XCSme
I have no idea what this is, but it's really cool:
[https://makespace.fun/](https://makespace.fun/)

